# So an ultramarine dark angel and blood raven...



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

So an ultra marine, dark angel and blood raven are walking along when they get stopped by a tau fire warrior. The fire warrior says "none shall pass unless this question is answered." 

The marines agree and the tau asked the question to the ultramarine.

"who is your primarch and what was his choice during the HH?"

The ultramarine proudly says, "I am a son of gulliman who is a loyal son of the emperor and who never betrayed him.

The tau then asks the dark angel.

" I am a son of the Lion loyal son of the emperor who sacrificed all to stop horus."

The tau then turned to the blood raven. Awaiting his answer.

The blood raven Shot him.


----------



## Demon Prince (Sep 29, 2011)

LOL!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

genious


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

check your second to last line. says blood angel.


----------



## Reaper45 (Jun 21, 2011)

yoyoyo12365 said:


> check your second to last line. says blood angel.


Thanks.


----------



## Ambush Beast (Oct 31, 2010)

*Hi*

Funny. 
lol. :so_happy:


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

Lol :d


----------



## hauk119 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thats all I can say

Id rep you but... it would give 0 rep...


----------

